# Another what kinda coat question :)



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

After reading Ziltoid's post below I'm wondering if you'd call these guys long stock coats too? 
To me they look like the "long stock coat" in the pictures in the previous thread 
They most definitely have a huge amount of undercoat *sigh* LOL

Hex (the one standing on the Hay has been sneered at by a breeder and called a "rough coat" - whatever that is, it sounds more like a terrier to me LOL and gotten a snide remark that that red colour comes from Irish Setters)

I always thought they were long stock coats but so many people called them long coats, possibly because they have a lot of feathering and Hex has hilariously huge ear floofies`
(which were always "disqualifying faults"for showing but seem to now be actually accepted as long as they have undercoat?)
Sorry, I'm still really new to all this breed Standard stuff and I don't show but I like to learn and there is so many really helpful people here  

In Germany my Grandma used to call them "Altdeutscher Schaeferhund" if they had this kind of coat.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

you've got yourself some nice coaties!! Beautiful dogs


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Gorgeous!:wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Very pretty *long stock coats*! Congrats!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

True long coats (no undercoat) are not that common. Most of us with coaties actually have long stock coats but we still just refer to them as long coats.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Gorgeous coaties!


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

Aww, your dogs are beautiful 

Personally I love the red colour. I've always had the more golden colour in the past but this time round chose to go with red for both of mine.

It is great to learn about the breed. I got my dogs as pets and have never had any intentions of breeding or doing shows but still have a love for the breed and am interested in the different 'types' of shepherds around.


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful dogs :wub::wub: They would be classed as longcoats in the UK.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

People pretty much use the terms "long coat" and "long stock coat" interchangably.

Technically, a long stock coat is a double coat with longer guard hairs, and a "longcoat" implies long guard hair with no undercoat--but I've never actually seen a GSD without an undercoat (sounds kinda nice  ). So, practically speaking, long coats, long stock coats, "coats" or "coaties" are longhaired GSDs WITH undercoat.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Ohhh thanks everyone :blush: I think all Shepherds are just gorgeous 



Ziltoid said:


> It is great to learn about the breed. I got my dogs as pets and have never had any intentions of breeding or doing shows but still have a love for the breed and am interested in the different 'types' of shepherds around.


Yep I'm the same, I just love GSDs and I want to learn more about them. it's nice to actually get examples of patterns and colours etc. I never knew what "tar heels " were or that the little black stripes on the toes actually have a name LOL
I have no interest in showing or breeding (there's way way to many dogs ending up at shelters here already), they're just my pet dogs but I really want to learn more about training etc.
Ziltoid if you don't mind me asking where did you get your dogs from? They are lovely.



> 've never actually seen a GSD without an undercoat (sounds kinda nice )


 It does sound nice LOL especially in spring  so much less raking and brushing LOL


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

Mooch said:


> Ohhh thanks everyone :blush: I think all Shepherds are just gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll PM you the breeders... not sure what the etiquette is for pasting their details around here, or whether the breeders would appreciate it. They seem to just be breeding for pets rather than show/work dogs. One thing I did like about them was that they allow you to do whatever you want with the puppies... so even though I'm not interested, I could attempt shows, or breed them etc. When buying previous dogs I've had to sign contracts agreeing that I will not show or breed them. That actually seems pretty standard with the bigger breeders but it always gives me a feeling that they're selling me a dud dog and don't want my mangy mutt giving their kennel a bad name. Haha!! Guess I should shell out more money if I want a 'quality' dog from them.

My girls been desexed anyway so no shows in her future but it's nice to know that I could have.

The breeders don't own the sires to my puppies so I guess I'll tell you them too. The sires seem to be getting used quite a bit... I've seen lots of litters using them, especially Fakir vom Heinrichplatz... so there's going to be a lot of dogs looking like my girl around the country over the coming years. My males sire is Hero von Renderau. If you pop their names in google and check a couple of images you'll see where mine got their hair length and colour.

I just noticed that the previous owners of Fakir have removed his youtube videos  I wish I'd saved a copy. Oh well, I'm sure they're still floating around somewhere on the net.


----------

